# cake



## itka

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une bonne traduction pour ce gâteau nommé _cake_, en français et qui nous arrive de Grande-Bretagne. J'ai tenté de parler de "plum-cake" à des Italiens qui n'ont pas compris de quoi il s'agissait...
Serait-il inconnu en Italie ?
(Le _panforte_ toscan ou le _panettone_ milanais sont vaguement ressemblants mais néanmoins différents de ce que nous appelons _cake_.)


----------



## matoupaschat

Itka ! È già da un bel po' che non ti facevi più viva in questa sezione !
Le plum-cake a pourtant l'air d'être connu : j'en ai la recette (sous le nom de plum-cake, pas de traduction, alors qu'elles sont indiquées quand il y en a) à la page 1049 de "La cuillère d'argent", 2006, Phaidon Press Ltd, traduction française de "Il cucchiaio d'argento", Editoriale Domus 8° éd. 1997 . Il y a aussi la prononciation : à Milan, il y a une dizaine d'années, je n'ai compris ce qu'était le "ceschè" qu'on nous proposait qu'en voyant écrit "cheese-cake" ...
Tu devrais peut-être indiquer la recette .


----------



## XiaoRoel

Voici l'information que on peut trouver a l'Internet: 
1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel said:


> Voici l'information que l'on peut trouver sur Internet



Xiao, je me suis permis...

D'après les informations apportées par XiaoRoel, le plum-cake semble être également connu en Italie. Les graphies varient : on écrit soit *plum-cake*, avec le trait d'union, soit _*plumcake*_, en un mot sans trait d'union, soit enfin _*plum **cake *_en deux mots et sans trait d'union.

Les résultats sur Google sont nombreux, chère Itka. 

Finalement, d'après *Le dictionnaire visuel*, page 140 (les gâteaux et les desserts), la traduction italienne du mot français « cake » serait *dolce alla frutta*. 

Bonne journée !


----------



## itka

Merci à vous tous pour vos recherches et les informations que vous me donnez ! 
En fait, j'avais trouvé moi aussi des choses sur internet, mais... les recettes de plum-cake n'ont qu'un très lointain rapport au cake "français"... (La plus proche est la tienne, Swift, mais c'est une recette espagnole !) et comme d'autre part, les Italiens sur qui je l'ai _testé_ ne semblaient pas comprendre de quoi je parlais...j'ai pensé que _"plum-cake"_ était une traduction livresque et qu'il devait y avoir un autre mot, plus courant, plus idiomatique que je ne connaissais pas.
Je vais essayer le "dolce alla frutta" qui est peut-être bien le mot mystérieux que je cherche ! Je vous raconterai la suite... (à savoir : si les Italiens me comprennent ! )


----------



## birus

Itka, c'est bien normal que tu rencontres des difficultés à faire comprendre aux italiens de quel gâteau tu parles, car beaucoup d'italiens n'en ont jamais gouté un!
Le cake en forme "rectangulaire", plein de fruits confits, avec beaucoup de beurre, et parfumé au rhum (c'est bien ça que tu entends?), n'est pas un gâteau que l'on cuisine en Italie. Le plum-cake y ressemble pour sa forme, mais effectivement, pas pour son goût.
Je te déconseille de le traduire par "dolce alla frutta", qui est d'abord très générique, et surtout, ne fait pas du tout penser à un gâteau avec des fruit confits, mais plutôt à une tarte aux fruits frais.
Il est souvent impossible de traduire une recette, si la même recette n'existe pas dans l'autre pays... il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions sauf essayer d'expliquer la recette (ou leur offrir une tranche? ).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Swift* _dixit_: 


> Xiao, je me suis permis...


Merci.


----------



## swift

birus said:


> Je te déconseille de le traduire par "dolce alla frutta", qui est d'abord très générique, et surtout, ne fait pas du tout penser à un gâteau avec des fruit confits, mais plutôt à une tarte aux fruits frais.



C'est curieux, j'aurais parié qu'une _crostatina_ était une tarte au fruits frais.


----------



## itka

> Il est souvent impossible de traduire une  recette, si la même recette n'existe pas dans l'autre pays... il n'y a  pas beaucoup de solutions sauf essayer d'expliquer la recette (ou leur  offrir une tranche? ).


Mais je crois bien que tu as raison ! Le cake n'existe pas en Italie ! Qui l'eût cru ? 
J'ai fait mieux qu'expliquer la recette : je leur ai offert tout le cake. Ils ont aimé, mais l'ont traité de "specie di panettone"...


----------



## XiaoRoel

In questa mia lingua galiziana, il adaptamento fonético  è *queique. *


----------



## birus

swift said:


> C'est curieux, j'aurais parié qu'une _crostatina_ était une tarte au fruits frais.


En effet, une crostatina est une "tartelette": ça peut être à la confiture, aux fruits frais ou cuits, au chocolat... le nom est générique.
Une crostata est la même chose, mais en plus grande taille (> 20 cm de diamètre environ!).


> Mais je crois bien que tu as raison ! Le cake n'existe pas en Italie ! Qui l'eût cru ?
> J'ai fait mieux qu'expliquer la recette : je leur ai offert tout le cake. Ils ont aimé, mais l'ont traité de "specie di panettone"...


Ils ont eu bien tort! Le panettone a une pâte beaucoup plus levée et beaucoup moins "humide" que le cake...
Mais bon ça arrive très souvent à l'étranger, de se faire traiter ses propres produits typiques de "sorte de" toute autre chose... Il faut être parfois très patient!


----------

